# Murray and the mixed doubles.......



## Alec Swan (5 August 2012)

I left Bedfordshire when they'd won the first set,  but seemed to be struggling through the second,  the poor girl Laura being the target for the opposition.

Did anyone watch?  And what was the result,  please and thank you!

Alec.


----------



## Marydoll (5 August 2012)

Andy and Laura were beaten by one point in a tye break, very close intense finish


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Gold for Britain's Andy Murray.

Silver for Scotland's Andy Murray


----------



## armchair_rider (5 August 2012)

ROFL (almost literally)


----------



## Alec Swan (5 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Gold for Britain's Andy Murray.

Silver for Scotland's Andy Murray 

  

Click to expand...

 

I watched him win against Federer,  but what was wrong with The Fed,  or why he didn't put in the effort of which he's capable,  is a mystery.  Still,  a gold's a gold,  no matter how it's acquired. 

Alec.


----------



## mon (5 August 2012)

Welcome to Bedfordshire Alec, should of popped in and said hello.


----------



## Thistle (6 August 2012)

Fed just never got in to the game, He seemed pretty peed off and down at times. Have never seen him lose his cool and look so dejected before.

I think Fed is so used to the crowd cheering for him and lifting him that he took it very hard that Andy had most of the support. Even in the wimbledon final Fed had huge support.

Murray was so sweet with Laura throughout their match, gave he huge support .


----------

